
IYO, what is the best image viewer for Windows 10? - chrisPoe
I need these three necessities in an image viewer:
1. Resize
2. Crop and
3. Save to various file types<p>Thank you!
======
clayton1
I recommend KrojamSoftPhotoViewerPro. It's fast and user-friendly.

